

South London NHS Trust put into administration (First in UK) - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18812193

======
philiphodgen
I was struck by two seemingly contradictory statements.

One was that wait times for operations were extremely long. That was in the
main article.

The other point was that there were too many hospitals, leading (in part) to
the financial difficulties. This was in the sidebar analysis.

Too much capacity should result in shorter wait times for treatment, not
longer.

------
lifeisstillgood
I know it seems a little off topic but this is the tip of a big iceberg in the
UK - a large % of this Trusts problems are down to how the hospitals were
financed - basically off balance sheet borrowing by the govt. And they built a
lot of schools and hospitals that way.

All the drchrono style apps will not save a hospital that owes 15% or more
turnover in interest.

